# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  تبدیل متن به گفتار فارسی

## HadiVB

سلام به مهندسین و دوستان عزیز برنامه نویس

چند وقتیه بحث speech farsi داره تو سایت های ایرانی  مطرح میشه
خوب این کار در دانشگاه شریف اجرا شد.

اما جالبه بیخود نیست کشور های دیگه سریع پیشرفت میکنن دانشگاه های دیگه وقتی یک تکنولوژی رو تولید میکنند اون رو به صورت open source و رایگان در اختیار تمامی دانشجویان و مهندسین کشورشون میذارن
اما اینجا چی طرف تو دانشگاه شریف این رو تولید کرده داره با قیمت گزاف میفروشه. اون وقت قراره ما پیشرفت کنیم؟؟؟؟ واقعا که....

از دوستان عزیز میخوام برای شکستن انحصار این گروه دست به دست بدن (ما که کوچیک شماییم) و این تکنولوژی رو برای کشورمون به صورت open source  و به کمک مهندسین مجربمون تولید کنن. 

اینجور حتما پروژه سریع پیش می ره... 

الان این امکان برای خیلی از کشور ها به صورت رایگان تولید شده و کاربرد های فراوانی پیدا کرده تصویر ضمیمه رو ببین

از ماکروسافت گرفته تا شرکت هایی که با پروژه های open source اون رو برای زبان خودشون بست دادن.

از دوستان عزیز خواهشمندم نظرات خودشون رو اعم از موافقت مخالفت ارائه راهکار 
یا حتی دست آورد های خودشون رو به اشتراک بذاران

شاید توی همین سایت اولین پروژه open source رو بتونیم شروع کنیم

این لینک می تونه شروع خوبی باشه
http://www.ccse.kfupm.edu.sa/~elshafei/AASR.htm
پروژه برای زبان عربی اجرا شده فکر کنم می تونه نقطه شروع خوبی باشه

منتظر نظرات دوستان هستیم
با تشکر

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

دوست عزیز پروژه ای که براش هزینه شده و در قبال open source کردن پروژه چیزی نصیبشون نمیشه چرا بایستی اینکارو انجام بدن
شما هم برو speech , Nlp ، machine learning ، signal processing یاد بگیرد یه engine تولید کن بعد OpenSource ش کن open source برای زبان غیر فارسی وجود داره می تونید به زبان فارسی تبدیلش کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## soroushp

پیشنهاد خوبیه - اما فکر نمی کنم تو این سایت بتونی جوابت رو بگیری چون اکثرا دانشجو کارشناسی اند و  اینطور که من تا حالا تجربه کردم دانشجویان ارشد ضعیفی عضو این سایت هستند - به این لینک مراجعه کن یک سری مطالب هست که می تونه کمکت کنه !

----------


## HadiVB

جناب mostafa.sataki تولید این مجموعه توسط یک دانشگاه دولتی و با هزینه و بکار گیری نیروی متخصص توسط دکتر صامتی بنا نهاده شده اما تماما یک پروژه درون دانشگاهی بوده. سایت رسمیشونو بخون! www.asr-gooyesh.com 

حرف من اینه یک دانشگاه که سطح علمی کشور رو مشخص می کنه نباید اونو منحصر کنه حداقل نه با این قیمت البته کشور ما هرکی هرکیه .......... 

ما هم میریم یاد بگیریم بنده خودم دهها مقاله در این مورد خوندم مباحث آنالیزی و .... 

من بیشتر هدفم ایجاد این تکنولوژی برای کشورمون بود اما تا افرادی مثل شما هستند که ما هیچوقت...


البته حق با soroushp هست واقعا اعضای این سایت مبتدی هستند

مرسی - از دوستان 
بهتره این تاپیک حذف بشه

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> شما هم برو speech , Nlp ، machine learning ، signal processing یاد بگیرد یه engine تولید کن بعد OpenSource ش کن open source برای زبان غیر فارسی وجود داره می تونید به زبان فارسی تبدیلش کنید


جناب ساتکی، خواهشاً این صحبت های من رو به موارد شخصی کِش ندین، باور کنید کشتن امید (حتی اگه فکر می‌کنید طرف کاملاً اشتباه / خیال پردازی / خام اندیشی و ... می‌کنه) کار درستی نیست! من برای تجربه علمی شما ارزش زیادی قائل هستم ولی این نوع صحبت ها، غیر از نا امیدی و ایجاد یاس در ادامه راه، چه کمک مفیدی می‌تونه به دوستان بکنه (ناسلامتی احتمال مدیر شدن‌تون هست...).
یعنی چی برو ... یاد بگیر، تولید کن و ... خوب اگه قرار بود بره همه این کارها رو خودش بکنه چرا دیگه تاپیک می‌زد؟ ضمناً مشکل در همین _"به زبان فارسی تبدیلش کنید"_ هست! دستور زبان، گویش و هجا های فارسی تفاوت بنیادی با پروژه های موجود دارن؛ به هرصورت من که تو این پروژه با دوستمون همکاری خواهم کرد، خوشحال میشم از تجربه شما هم استفاده کنیم...



> ...
> این لینک می تونه شروع خوبی باشه
> http://www.ccse.kfupm.edu.sa/~elshafei/AASR.htm
>  پروژه برای زبان عربی اجرا شده فکر کنم می تونه نقطه شروع خوبی باشه





> البته حق با soroushp هست واقعا اعضای این سایت مبتدی هستند
> بهتره این تاپیک حذف بشه


چی شد؟ هنوز یک روز نشده پا پس کشیدین؟ 
من تو همین سایت هم کسانی رو دیدم که دوست داشتن، همچین کاری بکنن و علاقه و  وقت (با توجه به پست هاشون) هم داشتن (اینجا و + و +)، پس بنظرم شما که شروع کننده همچین  ایده ای هستین و با اون شرح و تفصیل شروع کردین، نباید به این زودی ناامید  بشین؛ حالا هرکی هرچی می‌خواد بگه، این شما هستید که با امید دادن به  دیگران و نادیده گرفتن سخنان نامربوط می‌تونید این حرکتی رو که کردید جلو  ببرید...
ضمناً مشخص کنید : شما قصدتون Speech to text هست یا Text to speech؟ مثالی که زدین یه چیزه و مطلبی که درموردش صحبت کردین یه چیز دیگه! دومی خیلی راحت تر هست...
__________________
به نظر من در تالار *پروژه‌های Open Source* اقدام به این کار کنید (باذکر دقیق جزئیات پروژه و ایده تون) و من هم تا جایی که از دستم بر بیاد در پیشبرد پروژه باهاتون همکاری می‌کنم...

موفق باشید و امیدوار.

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

به نظر من فعلاً سه نفر کاندید برای ادامه کار داریم: خودم (با همین سواد ناقصم)، *HadiVB* (همین تاپیک) و *saeedhushmand* (طی پیام خصوصی)
اگه فرد دیگه ای هم حاضر به کار در این زمینه هست، اعلام آمادگی کنه، با هم ادامه بدیم: البته در تالار *پروژه‌های Open Source*

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

دوستان قصد نا امیدی کسی رو نداشتم  کوچیک شما هم هستم میخواستم ببینید چه پروژه هایی OpenSource میشه و آیا دکتر صامتی آدمی هست که پروژه رو OpenSource کنه حتی بچه هایی هم که در اون پروژه کار می کردن بعدها همکار خودم شدن پولی خوبی نمی گرفتن.
به هر حال اگر بخاید رو speech کار کنید من هم هستم

جناب @soroushp شما چطور بچه های ارشد این سایت بی سوادیشون بهتون ثابت شده؟ این نوع کلاسفای کردن فقط زمانیکه آدمها کم میارن استفاده می کنند جنسیت ،نژاد، مدرک تحصیلی

جناب HadiVB : تا افرادی مثل من هستند چی؟ شما وقتی که مبانی کار رو هم یاد نمی گیرید چه انتظاری دارید؟ مگه من چی گفتم شما شروع به تحقیق کنید مسائل رو مطرح و به چالش بکشید

همیشه سعی کنید از جوی که دیگران ایجاد می کنند جو گیر نشید بعضی ها انتظار دارن یه چیزی باهاش به مشکل بر می خورن تو این سایت مطرح کنند و افرادی هم هستند که در لحظه بهشون جواب بدن همین جناب @soroushp چنیدین پیام خصوصی دادن که فلان پست رو جواب بدید ما مقید نیستم تمامی پست ها رو جواب بدیم هر پستی را که علاقه توانایی و فرصت داشته باشیم جواب میدم یه خورده از فروم بین المللی این موارد رو یاد بگیرید

موفق باشید

----------


## soroushp

> دوست عزیز پروژه ای که براش هزینه شده و در قبال open source کردن پروژه چیزی نصیبشون نمیشه چرا بایستی اینکارو انجام بدن
> شما هم برو speech , Nlp ، machine learning ، signal processing یاد بگیرد یه engine تولید کن بعد OpenSource ش کن open source برای زبان غیر فارسی وجود داره می تونید به زبان فارسی تبدیلش کنید


 وقتی یک نفر اینطوری ژست علمی برای خودش میگیره و خودش رو برای مدیریت قسمت پردازش تصویر  معرفی می کنه حداقل کاری که می تونه برای این تاپیک انجام بده ؛  دادن یک لینک آموزشی ست (کمترین کار ) - ببینید چرا کشورهای دیگه از جمله ژاپن -امریکا-چین و... اینقدر پیشرفت می کنند ؟ آیا اونها برای راهنمایی کردن علمی همدیگه در فضای اینترنت اینطوری طرف مقابل رومی کوبند ! دلیله اینکه برای من ثابت شده دانشجویان ضعیف ارشد ( نه همه ) عضو این سایت هستند ؛ من یک تاپیک درست کردم یک انسان حاضر نشد کمک کنه  و دلیله بعدی مدیران قسمت های مربوطه هستند که فقط توقع پول دارند و یا علاقه به خرد کردن شخصیت طرف مقابل ! ( دلیلش هم بی جنبگی ما ایرانی ها در هر سمتی نه فقط مدیریت)
من باز روی حرف خودم هستم که این سایت در حد دانشجویان کارشناسی خوبه ( مثله خودم ) نه برای دانشجویان ارشد هوش شاید هم من توقعم بالاست ! مگر اینکه تجدید نظر کلی تو این قسمت سایت بشه !
به هرحال با این طرز تفکر ما همچنان در حال درجا زدن هستیم ..

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

نکنید این کارها رو! بیاین بازی کنیم، دعوا خوب نیست!

 جناب *soroushp*: شما دانشجوی ارشد هوش هستید؟ جواب چه بعله! باشه چه نه، قدم‌تون روی چشای ما، منت بگذارید دست دوستان (از جمله خود بنده!) رو بگیرین، تا سطح علمی / فنی / آکادمیک و ... همه با هم بره بالا؛ پس بدینوسیله درحضور تمام حاضرین در جلسه از شما هم برای حضور در این پروژه درخواست همکاری می‌کنم و از طرف دوستان اگه به شما کم لطفی شده، عذر میخوام. ضمناً قرار نیست برای تمام سوالاتی که ما مطرح می‌کنیم، جواب پیدا بشه، چندین و چند تاپیک من بی‌جواب موند، تاپیک پاک کردم، اعتراض کردم (تا جایی که محروم شدم و بعد مدتها با نام کاربری جدید به اشتباهم پی بردم! الان که اون قدیمی‌ها نیستن، میدونم که چه اشتباهی کرده‌بودم!) ولی درنهایت بیشتر مشتاق شدم که با کاربران این سایت همکاری کنم، شاید بتونیم باهم یکمی این جو (فقط بگیر! اعتراض، ناله شب‌گیر و ...) رو تغییر بدیم! با کی داریم دعوا می‌کنیم؟ چه نفعی برامون داره این برخوردها؟جناب *mostafa.sataki*: ما قبلاً هم با هم برخورد داشتیم، میشه ازتون عاجزانه استدعا کنم موردی از افراد اسم نبرید؟ کاشتن بذر دشمنی، معمولاً چیزی جز کینه به بار نمیاره!*[1]* فلانی اِله و بهمانی بِله و ... اگه شخص دیگه‌ای بود، کاری نداشتم ولی حیفِ از شخصیتی مثل شما چنین برخوردهای کودکانه‌ای سر بزنه؛ همونطورکه میدونین خیلی‌ها قبول‌تون دارن... بیاید دست به دست هم بدیم و یه کار گروهی رو که دوستمون شروع کردن با هم ببریم جلو؛ من که از اول اعلام کردم پایه هستم، شما هم وقتی به دیگران (که بنظر من نباید نام ببرید) خرده می‌گیرید، آستین بالا بزنید و بقول خودتون نشون بدین که این کاره هستید (با اینکه نیازی به اثبات برتری‌هاتون نیست!)
 =+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+
پس دیگه همه با هم دوستیم، خوب؟ به هم دست بدین و من هم با این فرض، مبنا رو بر این میذارم که گروه‌مون شد 5 نفر...
__________
*[1]:* می‌دونین، داستان همون استاد هست که به شاگردش میگه: *به ازاء هر کسی که  آزردی، یه میخ بکوب به دیوار!* بعد یه مدت که تعداد میخ‌ها میشه n تا، ازش  میخواد از یک یک اونها معذرت بخواد و اگه عذرش قبول شد، اون میخ رو بکشه بیرون؛  چیزی که درنهایت می‌مونه *یه دیوار سوراخ سوراخ هست!* بنظر من بیخودی با پته رو آب ریختن دیگران، برای خودتون گناه / کارما / انرژی منفی و هرچی که حال می‌کنین اسمش رو بذارید، نخرید، اینا سخت از دل دیگران بیرون میاد، وقتی هم در بیاد جاش می‌مونه ...

----------


## HadiVB

با تشکر از دوستان

تاپیک رو در تالار open source ایجاد کردم . فعلا در دست بررسی مدیر سایت هست. دوستان علاقه مند به این بحث مراجعه کنند شاید بشه مباحث رو از صفر شروع کرد.

فعلا می شه با معرفی مقالات و روش ها یا ارائه راهکار برای استفاده از نرم افزار های موجود یا رسیدن به مرحله تولید (اگه خیال پردازی نباشه)

----------


## HadiVB

با تشکر از دوستان

تاپیک رو در تالار open source ایجاد کردم . فعلا در دست بررسی مدیر سایت هست. دوستان علاقه مند به این بحث مراجعه کنند شاید بشه مباحث رو از صفر شروع کرد.

فعلا می شه با معرفی مقالات و روش ها یا ارائه راهکار برای استفاده از نرم افزار های موجود یا رسیدن به مرحله تولید (اگه خیال پردازی نباشه)

----------


## aminnet

جالبه تو همه انجمن ها یه موضوع علمی مطرح میشه
و فقط به کل کل ختم میشه
هر کی میخواد بگه من هستم

----------


## parsiansoft

سلام به همگی دوستان ، پروژه final کارشناسی بنده  ، طراحی و پیاده سازی نرم افزار تبدیل متن به گفتار هستش ، که البته 80 درصد پروژه هم طراحی شده است ،  کسانی که توان مالی و پشتیبانی از این پروژه را دارند ، میتوانند با من در تماس باشند .
Email : mohse6@yahoo.com

----------


## milad.biroonvand

سلام

لینک اوپن سورس رو هم اینجا بزارید من هم هستم.

----------


## golbafan

سلام
از htk استفاده کردن که اپن سورسه

شما هم استفاده کنید
فقط کافیه بهش آموزش بدید تا مثل بلبل کارکنه

من قبلا یک نرم افزار برای شناسایی گوینده از روی تون صدا و نحوه گویش نوشتم که وابسته به جمله نیست 
از الگوریتم mfcc و kmeans استفاده کردم
حجمش زیاده سعی میکنم یک جایی آپلود کنم و برای دوستان بگذارم

speaker recognition text independed

----------

